# Shopping for my first GPS



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I am soon to be a new skiff owner and I am shopping for a new GPS/ fishfinder for my rig. I am purchasing an Ankona Cayenne. Generally speaking, I am a "buy once, cry once" type of guy but I don't want to go overboard (no pun intended)... Id like to keep the price around $800 and 7" is my preferred size.

I've been looking at the Raymarine A78 but I also see a lot of people like the Simrad Go7 as well. The head unit must be mountable on a RAM mount according to Ankona for clearance of the steering wheel. GPS is the primary need but I do also want depth finding capability. I plan to use a transom mounted transducer unless someone has a better idea.

I live in central Indiana and most of my boating will be chasing bass and Carp. I have family in Florida and also plan to get down there a couple times a year.

Thanks in advance!

Lou


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

I have played around with raymarine plotters on friends boats and never been very impressed. I also own a simrad go 7 and would recommend it to others. I'm not sure what your exact needs are as I don't boat and or fish the areas you do. But I can tell you for my needs it works great. The menus seem to be intuitive, and the touch screen has worked well.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

If I remember correctly, the simrad and Lowrance use very similar (possibly even the same) mapping software. I've taken map cards out of my elite 7 and used them in my friends simrad. I like the layout of the simrad better than the lowrance, it seems to be a step up in hardware and other options from the Lowrance. The Lowrance was a good bit cheaper. I don't use sonar so I never even bothered installing the transducer so I can't really comment.

Have a look at some of the 7 inch Lowrance units. The HDS series will run Navioncs Platinum+ but the elite will not. For inland lakes the Navioncs hotmaps might be the ticket which can operate on either the lowrance or the simrad.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Thank you! I will add Lowrance to the list of research material.

Lou


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'd say look at the Simrad Go7XSE. When I was doing research it seemed like the best bang for the buck to me.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

THX1138 said:


> Thank you! I will add Lowrance to the list of research material.
> 
> Lou


Unfortunately there isn’t any update for Elite or Hook units that allow the user to turn on-off the map categories. So you can't turn off map features you don't wish to see and this is a likely annoying problem if you get that and run a map that has lots of features. However, if you choose a Simrad, HDS, or an Elite-Ti unit you can turn on and off categories.


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

The Simrad Go7xse is a great unit and can be used with a ram mount with no problem. Also, the mapping capabilities are great for a small, affordable unit. I have the Navionics Platinum Plus and use the satellite overlay 99 percent of the time.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

The Simrad looks pretty bad ass. The price is legit too. Any issues you guys have with it? Anything in particular to be aware of?

Lou


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

The screen is small and most people say who use their map a lot, after running it, its good but larger would have been better. The 7 will not allow more than a split screen. The larger screens allow up to 4. The chip loads on the back of the unit which is a real pain if your unit is not on a gimbal or if you want to change maps for some reason. And the 7 only takes a single chip instead of having two slots. I recommend a min. 9". 12" screen is better. The NSS is designed better with slots accessible on the front and it also has the zoom knob which is totally worth it.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Egrets Landing said:


> The screen is small and most people say who use their map a lot, after running it, its good but larger would have been better. The 7 will not allow more than a split screen. The larger screens allow up to 4. The chip loads on the back of the unit which is a real pain if your unit is not on a gimbal or if you want to change maps for some reason. And the 7 only takes a single chip instead of having two slots. I recommend a min. 9". 12" screen is better. The NSS is designed better with slots accessible on the front and it also has the zoom knob which is totally worth it.


Thank you for your input brother. I'll look into that a little more.

Lou


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Can someone explain to me how the whole map-set thing works? I assume there is some sort of base map pre-installed? What exactly do you get with the purchased map sets?

Lou


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I was told the simrad is made by the same company as lowrance and it's the premiere lineup. I would buy the simrad if I needed a new unit. The lowrance units are nice as well.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

THX1138 said:


> Can someone explain to me how the whole map-set thing works? I assume there is some sort of base map pre-installed? What exactly do you get with the purchased map sets?
> 
> Lou


The base maps on most Navico units at purchase are about as generic and basic as you can find and pretty much useless for running around inshore. You will need to purchase a map to run on the unit if you want something to provide details.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Most of my fishing will be done in central Indiana and inshore lakes. But I am planning a trip to the middle keys and Everglades national park. 
What would you recommend?
Thank you!

Lou


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Most of my fishing will be done in central Indiana and inshore lakes. But I am planning a trip to the middle keys and Everglades national park. 
What would you recommend?
Thank you!

Lou


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

For FL, FMT will work the best and particularly in ENP. For Indiana, I have no idea as I never run there. You will have to take a look and research the different map products that cover the areas you run and decide yourself what you like the best.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Being as I am a stark newbie, could you provide a link to these products? Don't mean to be a bother. Just trying to get an idea of what I'm looking for. 
Thanks again. 

Lou


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

THX1138 said:


> Being as I am a stark newbie, could you provide a link to these products? Don't mean to be a bother. Just trying to get an idea of what I'm looking for.
> Thanks again.
> 
> Lou


FloridaMarineTracks.com or look for FMT on Facebook.
For Indiana, I have no idea. Go to some outdoor retailers and see what they have on display, ask some questions, and do some internet searches for marine maps that cover the lakes you are interested in in Indiana.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Thank you! The FMT looks amazing but I can't justify that price for a week in south Florida. I'll be all about it if I move down that way though. Thanks for all the help so far, I do really appreciate it. Happy holidays to you and yours!

Lou


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

A fraction of the price of a new lower unit and/or gel coat bottom repairs. Running in that area when you are a novice is a frightening and stressful experience for most.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

No disrespect to egrets landing, but the 7" display is plenty big for running a skiff. You barely ever see any larger in anything other than an offshore boat. They're great for looking at creeks and deaptha but honestly if you're running in a new area you'll want to be looking ahead of you 90% of the time and checking the charts 8% of the time and drinking your beer 2% of the time. All kidding aside I thought the 5" lowrance elite5 that I had on my scout was big enough to give the info I needed. Just my $.02


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I am looking at the Navionics XL9 US & Canada map pack. Anyone have any experience with this and the GO7?

Lou


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

I run the navionics platinum plus on my Go7 and have been very happy. Find the navionics map that covers your area and its a simple plug and play. My platinum plus actually covers all inland lakes in this area too, so can get detailed depth and contour inland as well as inshore/nearshore.


----------

